
Sell HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - illdave
In a previous HN thread about selling side projects, someone floated the idea of trying out a "Sell HN" thread - so here it is.<p>If you have any side projects that you've built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let's see if others want to buy it from you.
======
mtoddh
Neekanee (<http://www.neekanee.com>) - it's a job search engine that scrapes
jobs directly from company websites. Everything is written in Python/Django.
Right now it scrapes jobs from around 1100 different companies and has
features I had always wished were available in other job search engines:
ability to filter by company size, type of company (.org, .gov, ...), vacation
time, etc.

~~~
seagreen
Very cool. Any chance you have an API? I just started a site to show Django
jobs in NC [<http://djangonc.com/>] and am looking for places to get data.

~~~
mtoddh
I don't have an API, but since you're not the first person to ask about this
perhaps I'll look into adding one.

------
jonmumm
Filmpage (<https://www.filmpage.com>). Inspired by Louis CKs digital
distribution, I built Filmpage to enable other artists to create a similar
page to publish and sell their film with a simple website builder. Was
accepted in to a top incubator to go at it full-time, had to turn it because
of a prior engagement. Email in my profile.

~~~
jkaykin
How much?

------
AlexMuir
<http://thebigeat.com>

Generates around $8k per year in Adsense and slowly rising. Plenty of
potential to actually do something with it.

I wouldn't even think of selling it for less than $60k as it's an asset
returning 13% on that amount.

People will say, "Yeah, but that's a ridiculous amount to ask." I agree, but
where am I going to invest the proceeds that will return me that amount. This
is a site that's consistently increased revenue for the past 7 years with
close to zero hours of work.

If you offered me $40k tomorrow I'd say no. Because I'll make that in four
years, and still have more to go.

~~~
jtchang
What's it written in? Pretty fast!

Also browsing through it I don't even see your ads?

~~~
AlexMuir
It's PHP on Yii Framework, with quite a bit of page caching. I do love Rails,
but I miss the kickarse performance of PHP. Ads are there, are you sure you
don't have adblock on?

~~~
jtchang
Oh stupid me...just installed AdBlock this morning.

------
udfalkso
<http://isitnormal.com> \- Active community. > 1M visitors a month. A bit of
recurring revenue from premium subscriptions and from ads. Lots of untapped
potential here. I just don't have the time to give it the attention it
deserves anymore. Custom python/django code, running very efficiently on AWS.
Email me if you're interested in buying. Thanks.

~~~
stevemart
I'm very interested in your site. Please contact me at stmetivier at gmail.

------
Brajeshwar
<http://nsfw.in/> \- good intention but I think I'm not the right person to
own it.

<http://onebucketlist.com/> \- born out of a Startup Weekend India version -
In50Hrs.

~~~
lazyfunctor
How is <http://nsfw.in> different from any other URL shortener?

~~~
illdave
I'm guessing when you see a nsfw.in URL, you'll know it's not safe for work
(unlike bitly or alternatives).

------
dangoldin
Thanks for posting this and letting me go through my various projects. Email
me at dangoldin gmail with any questions.

Twirl (<http://www.twirlapp.com/>) - It's a bookmarklet that gives you a
recommended list of your contacts that may be interested in seeing the page
you're currently on. I'm in the midst of improving the recommendation piece
but I've been using it to share links with my friends.
Django/Bootstrap/jQuery/MySQL

Gems of Craigslist (<http://gemsofcl.com/>) - The goal here is to scrape the
Craigslist furniture listings and create a "Hot or Not" to find the best
stuff. The scraper is out of date but should be pretty easy to update and also
get other cities/categories. Django/Bootstrap/jQuery/MySQL

Wordsio (<http://www.wordsio.com/> and <http://words.io>) - Just a way to play
various word games to improve vocabulary. I've been meaning to do something
else with this but just don't have that much time. The domain names might be
more valuable than the site itself. Django/Bootstrap/jQuery/MySQL

Yet Another HN Reader (<http://yahnr.com/>) - This scrapes HN every 15 minutes
and shows the top stories by points from the past 24 hours. The motivation was
to be able to catch up on stories I may have missed and it's a simple Python
script that writes to a static site on S3.

------
tjosten
I wrote a document management software for students, DocMan
(<https://docman.me>). The software's ready and awesome, unfortunately I'm not
a business guy so I never tried to make money out of it. I'm nearly graduated,
and after that I guess I will just have it running for the bunch of users
signed up for free. Let me know if you're interested.

(Consists out of web app, iOS- and Android app.)

~~~
alexkearns
Looks really good. Why don't you offer a 30 day free trial and then charge a
monthly or yearly fee. If you don't try to make money out of it, you won't
make money out of it.

~~~
tjosten
Because it's not that easy: Who do I charge? The one person who signs up is
able to create accounts in a private environment, e.g. for his fellow
students, so this one is most likely the one to charge. This person would most
likely be the class representative student. But I don't think this one is
willing to pay money for all his fellow students using DocMan in his private
environment, so.. that's the circle. The software was initially build for
being used by a whole university, but as those in Germany are mostly broke or
not willing to pay money for anything or both, I also cannot charge these. You
see?

~~~
alexkearns
I have individual teachers paying $100 a year for software I have created. You
should definitely charge for that main account, or limit the functionality of
the main account (ie, they can only create five private accounts) unless they
upgrade. You have put a huge amount of effort into your software - and it
looks really professional. You've got to charge. Or at least give people the
option of being charged.

------
downandout
I created a skill-gaming-for-cash site called Cash Champs
(<http://www.cashchamps.com>). Site is offline since we have no marketing, but
3 games and the site are done, and we have a very rare PayPal account that is
authorized by PayPal to process skill-gaming transactions. The PayPal thing
alone took nearly $20K in legal fees. If anyone is interested, let me know.

~~~
TallboyOne
Do standard merchant accounts not let you do that sort of thing?

~~~
downandout
No. You can try to start doing it without their approval, but if they find out
about it they will close it. Also, the ability to pay out instantly is quite
desirable in this business, so PayPal is an integral part of that.

------
ComNik
<http://www.rankique.com/> is a price-tracking site for Amazon. It would
probably need a renaming and some SEO-love, as it's currently generating about
5$/month (with zero time spent on it). Was once supposed to evolve into a
better product search engine, but I've lost interest a while ago (except for
personal use, it really can save a lot of money).

~~~
namwen
I really like this idea and signed up for an account. There's something wrong
with your confirmation email message. The link I am pointed to clicking is
"/confirm/longstringofcharacters", which is neither a link or functioning path
when appended to rankique.com.

Definitely come up with a better name. I'm not sure how it's supposed to be
pronounced, which makes memorization and spelling even more difficult. Good
Luck!

~~~
ComNik
Thanks for the bug, I'll look into that. And yes, I still don't know what I
was thinking when choosing the name...

------
tommoor
<http://www.skinnyo.com> \- great site, community, profitable, lots of room
for expansion but I'm busy elsewhere and no longer have the interest in
weightloss I once did.

~~~
johnrampton
What's the cost?

------
euroclydon
What is the valuation for a non-subscription, one-time fee, web application
(like Bingo Card Creator) as a multiple of monthly revenue?

~~~
jplewicke
Rob Walling writes about this in Start Small, Stay Small (
<http://www.startupbook.net/> ), and I think he mentions a range of 5x - 36x
monthly revenue. It's dependent a lot on how automated and easy to maintain
the site is, and how high the quality of traffic and revenue is.

~~~
stevemart
I've researched this as well, and followed a fair number of auctions on
Flippa, and although as Rob says, the range is very broad, multiples follow a
bell curve, with most in the 12x-18x monthly net revenue range.

------
mkjonesuk
I closed down <http://wonderthemes.com> last year. It was a failed WordPress
theme marketplace with a focus on higher-rates for designers/developers.

You can read about the project in an interview I did here:

[http://wpcandy.com/presents/the-story-of-wonderthemes-
starti...](http://wpcandy.com/presents/the-story-of-wonderthemes-starting-a-
wordpress-theme-marketplace/)

I've been taking offers since the site was closed down. Nothing has been
serious. A lot want me to partner with them and re-boot the site, but I'm not
interested in that. A few are affiliate marketeers that want to split revenue
etc... I'd rather just pass on the project to someone else now.

I guess what you'd be buying would be the brand, the domain name and all of
the design assets. There is no real 'tech' to sell because the system was a
one-off bootstapped bespoke build that would need a major re-factor but all
the source code is there sitting on the server for anyone to acquire.

------
petersouth
God, I hope "Sell HN" sticks...

------
nubela
I own a profitable (monthly recurring) and 5-stars chrome extension with
proprietary backend support for bypassing the governmental filters/blocks. It
is good enough that I spend close to 0 time managing it (the only management
== replying emails), and it is growing and profitable on its own. And it is
only 3 months old. Everything is automated.

Right now it is configured to work only with the local government, and nothing
more. There can be more done, for example, extending it to __other__ countries
with a governmental firewall, but I have no time for it (since I'm running my
own startup), etc. Send me an email if you are interested to know more. Email
is in my profile.

------
lucb1e
<http://PlayByLyrics.com> \- Searches and finds music by entering some
songtext, possibly combined with the artist, album or song name.

I'm also thinking of selling this to companies like Grooveshark, Spotify, or a
lyrics website. I really like the website myself and use it a lot, but it
doesn't get a lot of traffic. It has some potential though, I'm quite sure of
that, and if I ever continue serious development there'll also be an app. And
yes, I know the design isn't very great, but it works for me for now.

If you have any interest, contact methods are on the website (see the "about"
link at the bottom).

~~~
asiekierka
One thing I noticed is you should try to check the length of the target video
- I got a 1-hour-long mashup of songs.

I'm wondering what the algorithm for this is - "Reddit" got me a rickroll,
"4chan" got me a Pokemon/Belair mashup, "Hacker News" got me Lil Wayne.

...actually, you gave me an idea.

~~~
lucb1e
Thanks for the notice, I wrote it down to implement in future versions :)

I never tested it with things like reddit, 4chan or HN. It's meant for lyrics,
and I'm kind of like "random things are to be expected when you enter random
things". It'll always have to be looked up on Youtube though, so it's not like
you'll never see extreme things.

------
simonbarker87
<http://www.oneqstn.com> is a simple, accountless survey web app.

Lots of room for growth and expansion but I don't have the time to put into
it. A few hundred questions have been asked over the last year and it's had a
couple of traffic spikes but nothing serious.

If not interested in purchasing then I am looking for someone to work with me
on the marketing/traffic building side of things and would happily offer a
50:50 split on ad revenues (or some other monetization strategy). I don't have
any idea how to generate traffic for it so would be happy to work with
someone.

Reply below if interested in either option.

~~~
antlan
What's the tech stack ?

I think this would be useful information for all the sellers to include, as
many people reading here will be programmers.

~~~
simonbarker87
Good point, thanks.

PHP: Codeigniter MYSQL Javascript: jQuery

------
jeremymcanally
I'd entertain offers for <http://rss.io> (including all the stuff with it like
code and the Twitter account @rss). I have a full Google Reader-esque reader
built and basically ready to deploy (billing code etc. included), but I likely
don't really have time to maintain it/get it properly setup anytime soon. :(

E-mail me if you're interested, but keep in mind I've invested a good bit of
time and capital in this thing. Offering me $100 isn't going to cut it.

~~~
TallboyOne
how did you get such a good twitter account, but without any tweets on it
except for a month or two ago?

~~~
OafTobark
Guessing but he probably bought it

------
perlgeek
In 2007 I built <http://sudokugarden.de/> (German and English site about
sudoku, with online playing, highscores, and a loyal user base, about 30k
visitors/months).

In good times I made ~2.5k EUR/year with ads (mostly text links to boost other
site's pagerank), but I lack the time and motivation to market it right now.
It's zero maintenance.

------
chaddeshon
I have CrosswordPuzzleMaker.org. It was an attempt to copy Bingo Card Creator
for crossword puzzles. I have about 300 trial accounts (with email addresses),
but no paid accounts.

I'm on the second page when you Google Crossword Puzzle Maker, but that only
brings in about 10 visitors/day. Getting to the first page could bring some
decent traffic.

The site works, but its features right now are pretty minimal.

------
score
1-855-ZEN-MAIL: <http://1855zenmail.com>

1-855-SEO-LAND: <http://1855seoland.com>

With both businesses, the business name is the phone number and is also the
website URL.

1-855-ZEN-MAIL currently has subscribers and a prospecting/lead gen strategy.
They both come with pre-written sales scripts.

------
mvid
[http://engineering.foursquare.com/2012/08/16/checking-in-
at-...](http://engineering.foursquare.com/2012/08/16/checking-in-at-the-
movies-heres-how-to-never-miss-an-after-the-credits-teaser-again/)

Roughly 30k active users, about 1 qps of live stream foursquare data. Not sure
what to do with it, I'm not currently storing any of it.

Thoughts?

------
codesink
I spent quite a bit of time on AppLens, an icon matching app for iOS (take a
photo of an icon --> download the app).

The backend (in C) is pretty fast and stable (current uptime 384 days) and it
can be used for other types of images (i.e. not icons but photos, covers,
etc.).

App Store link: <http://bit.ly/Szmy7X>

------
surfersean
A 4 hour work week style muse business that I created 5 yrs ago and has been
automated ever since: <http://www.HowToDJFast.com>. The site sells DJ Training
Videos and other training. The site has killer rankings, gets roughly 75
optins a day, has an email auto-responder sequence that sells a lot of product
& affiliate offers. I spend an hour or two a month on it (if that). The site
currently pulls in a little under $4k/month and there is very little overhead
(high margins). Due to a lack of interest in the subject (DJing) I have put
zero effort into increasing revs. With a little TLC this baby could be doing
tripple what it is now as other sites in the space are doing. Reach out and
make me an offer. Its awesome passive income: sean{ at* }envirodonate<dot>com

~~~
polyvisual
Ohhhhh give me a set of decks and my bag of records and I'll keep myself happy
for hours and hours and hours :)

Did you ever have an interest in djing?

Unfortunately my addiction to vinyl rules me out of what would likely be an
expensive purchase. Best of kick with your sale.

------
alexgandy
I've used theGlutenless.com, a gluten-free business directory, as a testing
ground for new technologies for the past few years. I built a custom bot for
discovering gluten free businesses so it basically auto-populates. At the
moment, I don't really have the time or motivation to do anything with it...

~~~
nickler
I know a guy who might be interested in this. email me.

------
thehodge
<http://hotelsnearest.co.uk>, we built but havn't put any effort into it
<http://saturdaylotteryresults.co.uk>, good rankings but again needs someone
who cares about it.

------
LukeHoersten
I own the domain <http://hive.co> . I always intended to build an app around
it but never got around to it. I'd be willing to sell the domain. Not
necessarily a side project, more a potential side project =) Contact info in
the whois.

------
Ovid
I've been writing a Web-based, multi-player text adventure which is sort of a
cross between Firefly and Mad Max, spanning all star systems in a 20 light-
year radius around the remains of Sol. I have a lot of the core work done,
with a Perl/Postgres/Catalyst/PSGI stack, but then my daughter was born and my
wife and I are starting our own company. If you've ever heard of
<http://www.torn.com/>, you have a rough idea about game play. The main
difference is, aside from the background, this one is heavily story-based.

My intent was to make it free to play, but given significant advantages to
those willing to make a minimal $5 donation per month.

I've always wanted to finish it, but I never found enough volunteers to help.

------
pknerd
Search Circle(SC) URL: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2-Dk435vj8>

SC solves 2 problems:

1- Saving time: When you search on Google/Yahoo, it gives lots of link. You
gotta click one by one or pick one based on your intuition. It takes lots of
time. Now Imagine you get same search result page but this time you get a hint
by your friend to read it or NOT to read it. So if a search page has 10
unknown results, it makes you to spend time on 1/10 duration.

2- Trusted result: You are already getting quality links based on
recommendation of friends/professional colleagues you trust hence increase
chance of viewing something that pertain more to you.

------
surfersean
A tool that helps non-profits get exposure and raise funds. Think Rally.org
but for green projects (there is no crowdfunding platform for green projects).
Site is complete and ready for launch: <http://www.MakeTree.org>. Integrated
with Paypal so that it takes "pledges" from donors (ie: it only charges donors
when a project reaches 100% funding). Built in Ruby On Rails. Another project
of mine took off and haven't been able to find the time to get projects on
board. The name, URL, messaging & branding is all placeholder. Interested in
selling & partnering. Sean{ at }envirodonate<dot>com

~~~
benrmatthews
Getting an error when trying to sign in through Facebook: "Invalid
redirect_uri: Given URL is not allowed by the Application configuration."

------
serbianc
I own a <http://yh.to> domain. Would sell it or give comission to a person who
could connect me with Yahoo. Their URL shortener service is y.ahoo.it - not
the shortest or easiest to remember.

------
zebra
I have made an Evernote alternative with some added value. It is working, but
I cannot find money for popularization. Unfinished items - mobile
applications. <http://favtool.com>

------
fonziguy
<http://twitamore.com>

Fun/silly website for Valentine's Day. Tells you who you love on Twitter. Gets
about 500k pageviews/mth 100k visits/mth and spikes on Valentine's Day with
coverage from the likes of Huffington Post and TNW.

50-70% of traffic is from Saudi Arabia, which is interesting.

Gets a tonne of tweets a day if you search for #twitamore
[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%23twitamore&src=t...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%23twitamore&src=typd)

I figure it would make a good marketing campaign for a company on Valentine's
Day 2014 if they wanted to theme it.

------
whitehat2k9
I created Devoired (<http://devoired.com>), an academic-assistance freelance
contracting site targeted toward college and high-school students. Backend is
written in Django, front-end is a clean, slightly modified version of
Bootstrap 2. Features include a user account system, fully editable subject
tree, private messaging with support for attachments, and a PayPal-integrated
chained payment system with configurable commission percentage and refund
support.

Devoired currently has very little activity due to lack of marketing. Let me
know if you're interested!

~~~
petersouth
Is this something that a novice nube like me can manipulate into a different
subject contracting site? Also could it easy be copied into dozens of other
websites with little technical savvy?

~~~
whitehat2k9
Yes, what sorts of different subjects did you have in mind?

~~~
petersouth
I dunno, maybe collectibles or lawn-mowing.

------
askar
<http://www.demogeek.com>

It's a tech blog that was well maintained up until a year back but then I got
focused on other projects and didn't get much time and energy to maintain it
well.

It has good potential with a decent community vibe (one post itself has got
more than 600 comments) if someone can keep it up with some good content. It
generates a few thousand dollars a year in ads even though (a lot) more can be
done to amp up that revenue in multitudes.

If someone is willing to take on a couple years old site with nice page ranks
and keep up with it I'm open to sell it.

------
lukedeering
<http://HowToWriteABusinessPlan.com> \- Over the past year we have interviewed
more than 130 graduates from startup accelerator programs from around the
world about their experiences. We also feature a ton of startup resources.
HTWABP is an exact match domain name for a term that's searched for over
30,000 times per month. Most social shares on a post 270. We are moving in a
new direction so thinking about selling the domain and it's content - let me
know if you are intersted twitter @luke_deering

------
rk0567
<http://railyo.com> \- I wanted to create an elance/odesk especially for Rails
developers/freelancers! (you may know it from
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5083426>)

The developer base is growing, ~200 awesome rails developers have registered.
Few companies have posted job offers, so it's also generating some revenue,
but I'm loosing interest due to the less no of job offers - so basically I'm
failing at marketing it to companies/startups.

~~~
proexploit
It's a good site and with the popularity of Ruby/Rails, I think it could be
very popular.

The biggest problem right now is that there's little incentive to actually pay
you, so it's essentially a directory. You're already telling me these
developers are pre-approved, so I can assume they're pretty good. As they have
personal websites and Github profiles links on most users, what's to prevent
me from just going through and finding some I like, then reaching out to them
to discuss?

If you want to make money, you may need to change the method a bit. Charge of
access or make it hard to contact users on your own or have an explicit policy
against this like Elance. $100 isn't much to people looking for Rails devs but
there has to be at least $100 of perceived value in your service.

~~~
rk0567
Thanks for the suggestion :)

------
consultutah
The only things I'd be willing to part with (cheap) are:
<http://courtdatereminder.com>

Then a couple domains: RubyToolBox.com NoSqlToolBox.com LoveNear.Me

------
weakwire
<http://www.pajap.com/>

Create android native mobile apps from your web browser instantly. (No HTML
apps 100% native).

From prototyping (drag n drop) to a 100% working app

It's up for sale :)

~~~
petersouth
What is a ballpark on something like this? Do I need tens of thousands or
millions?

~~~
weakwire
The project is not maintained any more. Moved to www.pollfish.com . That said
we are expecting a sale at tens of thousands and not millions. The technology
we developed is still globally unique but we want to move forward.

------
darkslave
Potatoss.com all of the games, you can find them in the AppStore. I made it
with a friend a couple of months ago, it did like 250k downloads but anyway we
couldn't fight against huge companies like disney or rovio, there is too many
bad things happening under the hood of the AppStore. Specially what some
companies call a burst... did you know that some Chinese companies who will
download your games millions of time for money? The apps were made with
cocos2d and Chipmunk for the physics engine.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Sorry, this is a pet peeve of mine. While I do think many game developers on
the App Store resort to shady tactics, I think it's a poor excuse to not
succeed.

Looking at your game on iTunes, it strikes me that you have a lot of bad
reviews, so perhaps there are things to work on in your gameplay, before you
start worrying if your competitors are cheating.

Also, looks to me like your game was downloaded by a lot of South Americans.
Maybe if your game was more fun, or marketed better, in Europe and the US,
there would have been more in-app-purchases. 250K downloads is worth different
amounts in different places.

Not to say making an indie game isn't a hard journey, but to say you failed
because everyone else cheats is self-defeating. You probably fail because you
perceive no way to succeed.

~~~
darkslave
I never say we fail...it's been an awesome journey. For a couple of guys in
Costa Rica, this are things that nobody else had ever done. Building that game
was the best thing I did, period.
[http://www.dreamitventures.com/portfolio_companies/sabor-
stu...](http://www.dreamitventures.com/portfolio_companies/sabor-studio/)
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/08/pota-toss/>
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/293831888/pota-toss-
amaz...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/293831888/pota-toss-amazing-
indie-ios-game-with-gps-based-le)
<https://www.parse.com/customers/case_study/potatoss>
[http://thenextweb.com/la/2012/08/22/pota-toss-launches-
beta-...](http://thenextweb.com/la/2012/08/22/pota-toss-launches-beta-bring-
location-awareness-mobile-gaming/)

~~~
andrewljohnson
It seems like a great accomplishment, and I respect that. But if your takeaway
was that it's too hard to compete with the cheaters, I'm not sure that was the
right lesson to learn. Maybe I just don't understand that dark depths of the
game market.

------
daveid
Considering selling this project: <https://artistsnclients.com>

Presentation deck about it, with most important info:
[https://speakerdeck.com/gargron/artists-and-clients-deck-
may...](https://speakerdeck.com/gargron/artists-and-clients-deck-may-2013)

It's a marketplace for custom artwork. It has a lot of potential that I feel I
don't have the time and business skills to realize.

Contact me at eugen@zeonfederated.com if you're interested.

Edit: Added direct link and e-mail.

------
tjosten
I got another one: <http://prtflio.eu>, 1-click developer portfolio website
with deep GitHub integration. Mail me: tj@mkswap.net

------
derwildemomo
I've written a HTTP Proxy for Mac. nothing special so far, but it's intented
to be used for debugging &&/|| development. It features a quite flexibel
filter/modifier architecture, a working gui and a non-existant memory
footprint. Since I just didn't have the dedication to finish the project but
still think there's a market for that, I'd gladly sell it for a fair price. If
anyone is interested in just seeing the app (which is unstable), just let me
know.

~~~
jodrellblank
Do you know about <http://www.charlesproxy.com/> and if so, have you done
anything particularly differently?

~~~
derwildemomo
Yes. Charles is a perfectly valid go-to solution for all problems solved by
proxy, too. But Proxy aims to be more user friendly – Charles GUI is a bit
messy and outdated.

The core of Proxy are it's filters and modifiers. Filters give you the ability
to select specific requests/response pairs from the list of all of them, and
modifiers make it possible to change the behavior and data a request/response
pair carries. Modifiers are implemented in only a few lines and the idea was
that they could be done in almost any language (read: ruby and other
lightweight stuff), so the low-memory footprint along with simple, extensible
filters would make a powerful developer tool – or the most configurable ad
blocker that there is.

------
eliot_sykes
Missed Connections <http://www.missedconnections.com> \- site with traffic

Umbrella.co.uk - domain

Wallet.co.uk - domain

Towel.co.uk - domain

If you're interested in any of these email me via my contact details at
jetbootlabs.com and please demonstrate in your email that you're a serious
buyer to get a reply.

Time has shown the majority of enquiries are domainer lowballers so I'm
inclined to ignore most interested parties unless I'm convinced early on
you're serious.

~~~
stevekemp
I'm a random developer/sysadmin so when I see something that is interesting I
offer as much as seems reasonable to me.

Then I receive responses saying, "Sorry I was looking for £10,000".

It really does help if people give an idea of the figure they're searching,
even if just a lower-bound.

------
kadzaki
<http://www.plardo.com> An easy to use and powerful website builder, check out
the full futures on the homepage.

------
cwiz
<http://gofree.ru/> – travel metasearch / planner for Russian speaking.
Traction included.

nodejs / backbone and lots of goodness

~~~
jkaykin
How much and why are you selling it?

------
pbnaidu
I have a mashup web app <http://tripoptimizer.heroku.com> for looking up
points of interests (Tourist attractions, Restaurants, hotels, etc) and their
ratings and reviews. The technology stack is RoR, jquery, jquery-mobile and
PostgreSQL. It uses Yahoo Local Search APIs and Google search APIs.

I also own www.tripoptimizer.com domain.

Let me know if interested.

------
deiu
I've developed <http://whos.it>. The source code has a really nice
architecture - it supports more TLDs than other services like it - it supports
web scraping for TLDs that don't have a standard whois server - parsing data
is also implemented. I wanted to convert it into a API to sell subscriptions,
but I already busy with other projects.

~~~
aberatiu
Your service tells me that my website is available for registration. that's
not correct.

~~~
deiu
What is your website?

------
b0d0gger
We are looking to partner / entertain offers to take <http://chefmixer.com> to
the next level. It's the usual story of not having enough time to market and
sell due to day jobs.

Chefmixer is an online marketplace to find cooking classes, chefs, events and
venues. We monetize by processing payments for event and class tickets.

Drop us a line if you have interest.

------
bluedevil2k
NXTPass (<http://nxtpass.com>) - a Two-Factor Authentication site. Built for
developers who don't want to spend the time building their own 2-Factor
infrastructure, this lets you add a few lines of code and have the whole thing
working quickly.

Like most of my side projects, I didn't have the time or the marketing skill
to make it work.

E-mail is in my profile.

------
jpadilla_
I built <http://remindeat.com> a couple of months ago as an experiment with my
girlfriend and seems like people really liked it. I might still build a mobile
app for it. I also recently built <http://feedleap.com> which really launched
off by itself with Kippt's popularity.

------
alanctgardner2
I had built FocusTi.me, an alternative interface for JIRA which allows for
easy, to-the-minute time tracking. It was only an MVP, but there's a ton of
market potential there. Would love to see it succeed, in a partnership or with
someone else at the helm.

Technically it's a Ruby app I had deployed on Heroku; still own the domain and
SSL certs for a year.

------
aaronfalloon
A Wordpress plugin for Car Dealerships. It's currently at version 0.8 but
needs adjustments for the US market. Check it out at
<http://wpDealership.com>. There's around 140 people who've got access to the
beta and 145 more who want access but I haven't had the time to give it to
them.

~~~
av001
can u pls send me your contact details : av001 at boog.me

------
jamesk14022
I created a complete chatroom infrastructure in java, complete with website
for registration. Features include, personal profiles, ban/reporting system,
user hierarchy and a lot of other cool stuff. Could easily be adapted into an
corporate chat network, that's what I planned to do with it. Let me know if
you're interested!

------
refrigerator
A few months ago I created an anonymous confessions site called Confidere -
<http://www.confide.re>. It's quite functional and has a moderation system but
at the moment it's just sitting gathering dust. If anyone wants to take it off
my hands I would be most obliged.

Taimur@live.co.za

------
checker659
Wacom Helper (menubar application for osx to manage Wacom device mapping)

More info here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/vfx/comments/1de6ri/would_any_of_you...](http://www.reddit.com/r/vfx/comments/1de6ri/would_any_of_you_like_to_beta_test_my_wacom/)

Screenshot's here: <http://d.pr/i/53NF>

Price: $6K

------
makerops
I have ltdex.com, a designer t-shirt site with inventory (100 or so blank
american apparel) 50-75 printed. We had a fab sale last summer, and I make 100
or so in revenue per month (4 shirt sales). I don't have time to do any
marketing, but someone who posts a lot to tumblr etc, could do really well
with it.

------
agilo
<http://www.HackerCS.com>

If you're still in school, like to teach CS concepts and have some time on
your hand, you'll be able to grow the site and complement it with more modules
while leveraging the already existent user base. Plus an opportunity to make
some ad $ on the side.

~~~
sisypheanblithe
What's the tech stack?

------
mcrittenden
<http://fileslap.com> is a file sharing site with built in file preview that's
built on django. Files are stored at S3 and billing is handled by
cheddargetter. Eager to sell due to me losing interest about a year ago. Email
me at mikecrittenden@gmail.com

~~~
toddmorey
That's pretty nice. What powers the file preview? Edit: Ah, it's the Google
Docs viewer. That's a handy part of the Google Docs service that a lot of site
owners are not aware of.

~~~
mcrittenden
Thanks! It depends in the file type. Most doc (pdf, doc, xls) are powered by
Google doc viewer if that's what you mean.

------
stuartquin
<http://custardapp.com/> Simple, real time design feedback.

Uses websockets for real time design review collaboration. I've spent the past
6 months working on it and got it in a very releasable state, unfortunately I
don't have the time/expertise to get it out there.

Contact via email.

~~~
mctx
Nice! What's your tech stack?

~~~
stuartquin
It's got a NodeJS (Coffescript) backend and uses socket.io for real time
communication with a Coffeescript frontend. Projects/Users are stored in
MongoDB. I'd happily go into more detail if anyone is interested

------
gillis
I made <http://imdo.in> about 4 months ago - It lets you easily import
everything from all your social profiles and have them displayed on one page.
I would consider offers for either just the domain or both the domain and
code. (anything around $50 works)

~~~
prakster
What's the tech stack?

~~~
gillis
php, mysql and js for loading the social network data

------
earlyriser
<http://rrrewind.com> a time back machine for popular content.

------
dhaivatpandya
<http://www.nimblenot.es/> \- Markdown notes organization. Ruby on Rails. I
just don't have the time to market it and get it to users at this point, but,
I definitely think it has lots of potential as a way to organize Markdown
documents.

------
softwarerero
<http://shops.com.py>

A platform for web shops build with Java and MongoDB. The frontend is Spanish
but the backend is easily translatable (German already done) and multi-
currency. I would sell the site or pair with somebody who knows how to market
it.

------
varjag
I have this app
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.funcall.co...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.funcall.coolcall)
..feature complete and had a few hundred users, but is just not getting my
attention last few months.

------
obsurvey
I'm selling <http://obsurvey.com> right now on flippa
[https://flippa.com/2921872-pr-3-saas-site-
with-75-000-unique...](https://flippa.com/2921872-pr-3-saas-site-
with-75-000-uniques-mo-making-2-000-mo)

------
exelib
I started my second project <http://unboard.de/en/> some years ago but does
not haven time to push it or update. It's Django-based platform to install
Simple Machines Forums (PHP). Currently, it's localized in 3 languages.

------
cims
<http://www.codecloud.io> \- I created this 18 months ago, but it's not really
in my field so haven't touched it since. I'd be willing to bring it up to the
latest NodeJS and support another database back-end if desired.

------
mcobrien
<http://pcod.es> \- share, track and promote iOS promo codes (could easily be
expanded to share promo codes for anything in a controlled way). Ruby on
Rails.

Domain only: pushp.in - I have an offer for this so you'd need to be quick.

------
jasonbw
Place to find recommendations from friends - www.stuffrage.com

Recently finished, wasn't built to make money (affiliates seem like a good fit
to monetize it). Am now moving on to other things.

Seeing as tho it doesn't make any money I'm willing to entertain all offers.

Email is in profile.

~~~
prakster
The awesomeness is in your video...explains your idea so beautifully. Did you
do entire the video yourself, or outsourced a part of it?

~~~
jasonbw
The video (and the rest of the site) was done by a designer friend. The guy
does amazing work

------
muratmutlu
InstaBAM - iPhone app, 130,000 downloads, it's a location based Instagram
client

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/instabam!-explore-
instagram/...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/instabam!-explore-
instagram/id437615875?mt=8)

------
chrisrickard
<http://www.coinhandle.com> \- a personalized handle for your Bitcoin address.

Think Bit.ly for bitcoin - although you can administer your Coinhandle address
if your Bitcoin address ever changes.

------
rapcal
<http://aherk.com> \- A "goal-oriented self-blackmailing service" that got a
lot of press, including mentions on Lifehacker, The Next Web, Forbes,
Washington Post, NY Daily News, etc.

------
torehan
Limeade (<http://limeade.co>) aggregates music videos from a curated list of
music blogs. I work on this from time to time, mostly just adding a new blogs
to the list of sources.

------
palderson
<http://upperlane.com/> I stopped working on it about 6 months ago. There's
still an opportunity there, however, it wasn't going to provide me with a
visa.

------
xatxat
<http://dropandload.com> Site for sending files to other people. Server just
streams files through from the uploader to the downloader. Build with node.

------
codewell27
Crypt4All encryption on Android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codewell4....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codewell4.Crypt4AllLite)

------
jamesjguthrie
I've released my staff management app Team Sheet under the GPL.

Any and all contributions welcome <http://hey-jimmy.github.io/TeamSheet/>

------
grrrando
I own two domains which I had planned to use for a project, but after settling
on another name, became moot. I'm hanging on to them, since they're decent,
but I'd sell them to the right person/idea.

hallway.io

centre.io

------
Zolmeister0
<http://multiversi.es/> No users (needs marketing), but solid code base
(Node.js, Socket.io). It comes with a half finished iOS app.

------
infinitone
I have acouple sideprojects that would put up for sale.

Both self-sustained, profitable. One is: Studygig, <http://studygig.com>

If you are interested, contact me.

~~~
gurvinder
How do I contact you?

------
mmq
[http://bit.ly/11rxC84](http://bit.ly/11rxC84) Zocdoc clone written in
Python/Django, angular.js, moment.js.

------
marcosscriven
I created <http://www.fabfabbers.com/> Intersting bits - GitHub syncing of 3D
models, OpenSCAD in the browser

------
luisivan
Yeah, <http://thank.st>

It works like a charm but I don't have time to work on it.

BTW, I'm sure Marco Arment will have projects to sell if you ask him :P

------
TamDenholm
Allthefavicons.com - generate favicons and retina icons for a website from a
single image. Its not complicated and still gets a little traffic. Email on
profile.

------
alexvr
<http://tunejet.net> \- A HTML5 music streaming service that works on mobile
devices. A nice alternative to iTunes.

------
cthackers
Sneaky. You made yourself a list of free ideas right here.

~~~
dualogy
Yay! "Free ideas" that ... didn't work out, have no market and are now eagerly
flipped for peanuts. Sneaky indeed ;)

~~~
cthackers
If you look at why they aren't working, 80% is because they don't have money
to advertise them or time to carry on, not that they are not necessarily good

------
spking
<http://hackermagazine.com> \- includes the Twitter handle too.

~~~
dualogy
@bearwithclaws might be interested -- though a grand for a domain and vanity
handle is a bit "rich"... ;)

------
gorancandrlic
We've created a SEOCrawler - <http://seocrawler.co> \- take a look.

~~~
av001
i liked it and wondering whether it gives more data/info than other seo apps
... can u contact me : av001 at boog.me

~~~
gorancandrlic
sent you an email. cheers

------
itorrent
Torrent client for mobile safari <http://itorrent.ermak.us>

------
grigy
<http://inspection2.com> expense tracking for car enthusiasts

------
johnrampton
Email me... Interested but not for even 40k. Check out Flippa and you'll see
what sites are going for.

------
rafaqueque
Selling canileave.com entirely. Cheap price.

Get in touch c.rafael.s.albuquerque@gmail.com

------
yowmamasita
watchyoutubemovies dot tk (sorry for the fishy url, but this has no ads & no
cookies)

Heard of pegleg.it? Same idea, but the content is not crowd sourced.

------
lakeeffect
Http://WeGif.com

~~~
janerik
Using flash for some animated images when you name it "wegif". Not the best
thing to do.

------
lurifaxn
www.startrigger.com - jonas@startrigger.com

------
jaequery
stiqr.com, a wysiwyg widget service

